# Looking for Adult female Sulcata or a pair of Hermanns tortoise



## Shadowhunter (Jul 5, 2018)

I live in south Florida and have an adult male Sulcata and am looking to breed I also have a 20*10 foot enclosure that I want to breed smaller species in I am looking for a large female Sulcata or a pair of Hermanns (I will settle for a pair of Redfoots) I am willing to pay


----------



## Vicasi1411 (Jul 26, 2018)

Shadowhunter said:


> I live in south Florida and have an adult male Sulcata and am looking to breed I also have a 20*10 foot enclosure that I want to breed smaller species in I am looking for a large female Sulcata or a pair of Hermanns (I will settle for a pair of Redfoots) I am willing to pay


Hi I have a female sulcata I also live in Miami. Let me know if your interested


----------



## Shadowhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

Vicasi1411 said:


> Hi I have a female sulcata I also live in Miami. Let me know if your interested



Here’s a picture of my Sulcatas


----------



## Shadowhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

This is there enclosure


----------



## Southernreptiles (Jul 28, 2018)

I live in South Florida as well. Boca Raton area


----------



## Tim Cordray (Jul 29, 2018)

I pmed you my number


----------



## Vicasi1411 (Jul 30, 2018)

Southernreptiles said:


> I live in South Florida as well. Boca Raton area


I already have someone who wants her but I will keep you updated if it falls through. thanks


----------



## Vicasi1411 (Jul 30, 2018)

Shadowhunter said:


> I live in south Florida and have an adult male Sulcata and am looking to breed I also have a 20*10 foot enclosure that I want to breed smaller species in I am looking for a large female Sulcata or a pair of Hermanns (I will settle for a pair of Redfoots) I am willing to pay


Hi, I was not available this weekend I though I would be. My husband had to be taken to the ER and admitted thereafter, I was there all weekend. Im a bit overwhelmed with his health issues. I will contact you later on to arrange something.


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2018)

Tortoises should never be kept in pairs. If you want pairs, you should house them separately most of the time and do short periods of introducing the male to the females enclosure for breeding.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Jul 30, 2018)

Tom said:


> Tortoises should never be kept in pairs. If you want pairs, you should house them separately most of the time and do short periods of introducing the male to the females enclosure for breeding.



They’re both females and they’re still small and the enclosure has a lot of hiding places and I’ve been watching them for a year and they aren’t aggressive to each other


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2018)

Shadowhunter said:


> They’re both females and they’re still small and the enclosure has a lot of hiding places and I’ve been watching them for a year and they aren’t aggressive to each other


Suit yourself. I tried to warn you.


----------



## constricts (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi I have a 90 lb 20 year old female but am located in southern california


----------



## Shadowhunter (Aug 8, 2018)

constricts said:


> Hi I have a 90 lb 20 year old female but am located in southern california



I am located in south Florida


----------



## whisper (Aug 9, 2018)

Shadowhunter said:


> I live in south Florida and have an adult male Sulcata and am looking to breed I also have a 20*10 foot enclosure that I want to breed smaller species in I am looking for a large female Sulcata or a pair of Hermanns (I will settle for a pair of Redfoots) I am willing to pay



You will “settle” for a pair of RFs? Wow. Please do them a favor and don’t. Spend the time looking for what you really want.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Aug 9, 2018)

whisper said:


> You will “settle” for a pair of RFs? Wow. Please do them a favor and don’t. Spend the time looking for what you really want.



No I wanted both but I could only get one and redfoots do better outside in Florida I’m going to end up buying some redfoots for my outdoor enclosure


----------

